# 2005 mock draft



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Who do you think will be in the 2005 draft prospects?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Nemanja Aleksandrov 6-10 210 SF from Serbia-Montenegro
Johan Petro 6-11 230 PF from France
Predrag Samardziski 7-1 260 C from Macedonia


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Damir Omehodzic SF 6-10 1985 Cibona(Croatia)


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Jon Tickle SG 6-4 1984 Adelaide, Australia

The draft buzz starts here, peoples! 

But seriously, Matthew M. and Justin Y., how much would it take for someone to get on one of your mock drafts? Like, a premium _premium_ member? $$$


----------



## Jaybird (Aug 5, 2002)

Nik Caner-Medley 6-8 220 University of Maryland

He's a taller more athletic Matt Harpring, with a little less range right now. He's going to surprise a lot of people this year with his ability. I'm not sure he'll stay all 4 years at Maryland.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jaybird</b>!
> Nik Caner-Medley 6-8 220 University of Maryland
> 
> He's a taller more athletic Matt Harpring, with a little less range right now. He's going to surprise a lot of people this year with his ability. I'm not sure he'll stay all 4 years at Maryland.


I saw him last night...He looked good...where'd he come from? I've heard nothing about him...


----------



## Jaybird (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw him last night...He looked good...where'd he come from? I've heard nothing about him...


He's the best player to come out of Maine.  Seriously though, he was a late blooming recruit that Maryland jumped on early. 

After his senior year, he was given a Highschool POY award by some national magazine. He played signifigant minutes as a freshman for the terps last year and always seemed to be able to get involved with rebounds, hussle and effort. He had an ankle injury during the Michigan State game I believe, and that could be one of the reasons Maryland ended up losing. 

Overall, he finishes quite well off of dribble penetration, and has a pretty good outside shot. I've been most impressed with his D though. He's had quite a few blocked shots of the guys he's been defending. It's more impressive to me, than weakside shot blocking. He'll have a pretty good season this year, but I look for him to explode the year after that once the team around him has meshed. By the 2005 draft, I think he has serious potential to be an early to mid first round pick.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

isnt it a little too early to talk about '05


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Veggie-Medley had an ok frosh year. We'll see how good he is this year in the ACC. He can sky however. Mad hops.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I have heard talks of Nemanja Aleksandrov, they are saying he is the Next Darko.
He is suppose to be a first round pick in 2005..



> That's the kind of props Nemanja Aleksandrov is getting. However, his attitude is not that of a star. He acts like a regular kid -- even though he is not one. He is probably the best player to come out of Europe in the last few years. Better than Pau Gasol, Vladimir Radmanovic, Andrei Kirilenko, Tony Parker and Darko Milicic. Really.


From HoopsHype.
Only 16 year old and they are thinking he will be the first round pick in 2005 draft.


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark Roche 6-8, 215 West Shore HS


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2PacFan4Life</b>!
> Mark Roche 6-8, 215 West Shore HS


Who??? Never heard of him. Where is this HS located?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

When is Yi-Jianlin expected to declare? He looks like a player too me


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Yi Janlin article


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> When is Yi-Jianlin expected to declare? He looks like a player too me


He can't declare before 2006, because he won't turn 18 before 10/27/05. But probably the Chinese League will force him to stay in the country till he's 22 (like they did with Yao).


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Nik Caner-Medley is a monster!! Hes a freak of nature. He can do anything, score, rebound, block shots you name it!


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

tj.cummings (the next ben wallace)


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Judas Ztiktaphlintis, Beldanopolis Greece, 6'11" 305lbs. looks like a guy that's 6'5". mad hops, good ball skills and he's only 17!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> Judas Ztiktaphlintis, Beldanopolis Greece, 6'11" 305lbs. looks like a guy that's 6'5". mad hops, good ball skills and he's only 17!


Oh, very funny. :krazy:


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> Judas Ztiktaphlintis, Beldanopolis Greece, 6'11" 305lbs. looks like a guy that's 6'5". mad hops, good ball skills and he's only 17!


comments like these are not accepted at basketballboards.net. If I have to edit you again for any reason I will make sure you are suspended. If you want to continue to act in this way maybe www.justball.com is a better site for you.

rynobot


----------

